# Taurus PT 1911



## Buckaroo45 (May 3, 2008)

I have a new (less than 500 rds) stainless Taurus PT 1911 that doesn't like to feed / go to battery with multiple magazines. Typically first round gets stuck about halfway up the ramp but has been the 4th round and the last so it's all over the map. I have the problem with 5 factory Taurus mags and with 4 Wilson Elite Tactical mags. I figure if it won't run with Wilson's it won't run with anything. Gotta be something with the gun. I'll be taking it apart this weekend to see what I can see. Already polished the ramps. I'm suspecting a burr someplace or something with the extractor. Got any suggestions on what to look for?

Ron
_______________________________________________________

The object of war is not to die for your country, but to make the other bastard die for his. George S. Patton


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It could be as simple as a recoil spring. It might be a tad to heavy and isn't cycling fully.


----------



## Buckaroo45 (May 3, 2008)

I happens both when in normal recoil from firing a shot and when racking the slide manually for the first shot from mag. By the way, the ammo is Winchester white box.


----------

